# Monitor doesn't turn on when system boots



## Raw (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi, I really need some help, yesterday I turned on my computer and went away, when I came back the screen was frozen, and so I rebooted the computer. But when the computer restarted the monitor did not come on, the monitor is turned on, it just doesnt recognise the fact that the computer is on (I think?!?). However the actual computer comes on, the fan runs, the cd light flickers on, and I put a cd in, which it reads. 
Could it be a problem with the graphics card? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Possibly, do you have an onboard vid card, agp card or both?


----------



## Raw (Nov 13, 2004)

its a Powercolour ATI Radeon 9200SE 128mb ddr 8xAGP, not on board


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Try reseating the vid card...

Try pulling the CMOS battery for a couple minutes...


----------



## Raw (Nov 13, 2004)

apologies for my ignorance but how do I do that?


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Do you know what the make/model of your motherboard is?



> how do I do that?


Reseat AGP card...
Open case w/ power completely disconnected and reseat your AGP card.

Pull CMOS battery...
The CMOS battery looks similar to a watch battery (little bigger). If you can tell me your boards make/model, I can tell you exactly if you are unable to find it.


----------



## Raw (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for your help, i havent tryed what u said but its seems like the monitor works now, its just that every time I turn the computer on, the monitor turns on at the windows xp home loading place (green loading bar) , noticably later than it usually does, and when windows loads it crashes after 10seconds, im thinking its a virus? sasser?

for informations sake my motherboard is Asrock K7VT4A + KT400A 333FBS Sempron DDR333 8xAGP+LAN+USB2+8ChannelAudio ATX

I just ran it in safe mode where it crashed, the mouse was moving very slowly, it seems like the system is clogged up, but i just brought the computer 2 months ago


----------

